

Cryper 2015 V2 - mvatterott

The file and folder encryption tool for Windows 7 - 10.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cryper.net<p>As Windows do not offer a simple way to encrypt single files, which you want to share with others, Cryper might be the tool you are searching for.<p>The main property of Cryper is the simple workflow. After entering a password or choosing a key file you just have to drag&#x27;n&#x27;drop the files to the appropriate symbol on the main window, to start a encryption or decryption action.<p>With the settings of Cryper you are able to adjust it&#x27;s behavoir to optimize your workflow.
======
armed10
I just have to say: due to the grammatical errors and shady looking pages, is
comes off as malware.

I'm not saying it is, but I wouldn't trust that website.

~~~
mvatterott
Hi I'm sorry if there are any mistakes in gramma. I'm a developer from germany
and so no english native, but I can promise, that the software contains any
malware.

